# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid Dream Rating Scale

## Vex Kitten

Apologies if this topic was already covered, but does anyone know if there exists a LD rating system? 

Is there a standardized means of rating the level of control in a LD? 


eg, 

Level 1 LD (lowest level) would be realizing you're dreaming but immediately losing control or awakening

Level 10 LD(highest level) complete and utter control of an LD from beginning to end

...and of course all the levels in between, whatever they would be. 

Is there such a system? If so, link me please.
And and if not, would it be possible to create an agreed upon rating system here? Just a geeky little thought that's been bouncing around in my mind. 
 ::content::

----------


## Gwendolyn

I've never heard of such a ratings scale, but perhaps you could help the research team or education team come up with one or something if there is indeed no such scale. It would be a great DV project. I suggest contacting those team leaders, Seeker, or Icedawg.

----------


## Explode

Yes I think...
Level one: realizing your dreaming
Level two: Flying
Level three: making an object appear out of nowhere
Level four: Transforming into something
Level four: A Total scene change

Correct me if I'm wrong

----------


## Axis

Hey *Vex Kitten*, I came across this the other day. Im not sure if it had anything to do with the intensity of a Lucid Dream but it could be used as a template for further study.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
EGO...

Form         1.5%*  10**    Dreamer is in a different body than
                              usual, or the body is distorted.
Role         2.6%    8      Dreamer is playing a role of other than
                              his or her normal waking self.
Action      11.6%    1      Dreamer does something unlikely or
                              impossible in waking life.
Perception   1.7%    6      Dreamer is able to see, hear, feel
                              things in a different way than usual.
Thought      5.3%    1      Dreamer has a dreamlike thought or
                              alters the dream events with thought.
Emotion     10.8%    3      Dreamer experiences unusually
                              intense emotions.
Sexual       1.2%    8      Dreamer feels sexually aroused or feels
                              sensations in the erogenous area.
Out of Body  0.2%    9      Dreamer feels sensations as if
                              "out of body".
Body Sense   2.0%    5      Dreamer feels an unusual sensation on
                              or in his or her body.
Paralysis    1.0%    7      Dreamer feels unable to move.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
CHARACTER...

Form         5.7%    2      A dream person is different than normal,
                              oddly formed, or strangely dressed.
Role         2.2%    8      A dream person is playing a role different
                              than in waking life.
Action      13.7%    4      A dream person does something unlikely or
                              impossible in waking life.
Place        6.7%    7      A dream person is in a place where he or
                              she is unlikely to be in waking life.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
OBJECT...

Form         9.1%    7      A dream thing is strangely built, or
                              doesn't exist in waking life.
Action       4.6%    2      A dream thing does something unlikely or
                              impossible in waking life.
Place        4.4%    7      A dream thing is in a place where it is
                              unlikely to be in waking life.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
SETTING...

Form         7.8%    3      The place where the dream occurs is oddly
                              constructed or impossible.
Place        5.4%   10      Dream occurs in a place the dreamer is
                              unlikely to be in waking life.
Time         2.6%   10      Dream occurs either in the past or in
                              some projected future.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

(It shows up better on the webpage)

Source - >>Here<<



- Axis

----------


## dudesuperior

I think this is a good idea, and would provide further details for Lucid Dreamers to rate their abilities.

----------


## AnonymousTipster

I like VexKitten's idea because it's simple and at-a-glance. If we started factoring percentages into things, we'd need some sort of web-page form which could do the calculations for you.

Here's how i'd make the whole scale:
Level 1 LD  realizing you're dreaming but immediately losing control or awakening
Level 2 LD 5+ seconds of lucidity, such as walking around
Level 3 LD Enough lucidity to try and control other objects for short period (such as levitating a pencil)
Level 4 LD Enough lucidity to tell a DC that you're dreaming
Level 5 LD can complete a basic lucid task
Level 6 LD can conjure any object at will
Level 7 LD Un-aided, long-lasting lucid flight
Level 8 LD can conjure any person at will
Level 9 LD Can complete advanced lucid task
Level 10 LD complete and utter control of an LD from beginning to end 

Not 100% sure about these because i'm still quite new to LDing, but just thought I'd see if anyone wanted to improve on this.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Oh wow... those are all good bits of info to take into consideration.  Thanks!   ::D:  

I had considered taking this to the research team just to see if anyone there knew of an existing LD scale, or to ask it it would be possible to create one, but I wasn't sure if anyone else would want or use such a system. So I decided to post it here and see if there was any interest. 

The kind of scale I had in mind was more along the line's of the one Anon.Tipster has created. Something easily perusable and hopefully easy on the memory so that I or we could  eventually commit it to memory and use it to instantly rate LD's. 

I got to thinking too, that Lucid Control and Lucidity Level or Realization are not nessesarily the same thing. I've had dreams where I'm stone cold Lucid but couldn't control anything. Such dreams are really frustrating because I KNOW 100% that I am dreaming but, for some as of yet to be discovered reason, have no or limited dream control.

Guess my new question is... what would be more benificial, a Lucidity Level Scale or a Dream Control Scale?

Or am I the only one who thinks Lucidity Level and Lucid Control are two seperate animals? 
 ::?:

----------


## Burns

> _Originally posted by Explode_
> *Level one: realizing your dreaming
> Level two: Flying
> Level three: making an object appear out of nowhere
> Level four: Transforming into something
> Level four: A Total scene change*



I one I use looks a lot like Explode's one above ^^

*Levels of Lucidity:*
1. Aware its a dream.
2. Exercise some dream power (e.g. flying)
3. Making something appear in some way
4. Changing dream location
4. Transforming self

I rate each LD I have on this scale, which helps me realize how far I usually get, and how much further I need to go.

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, don't we already have a LD rating scale (LD Beginner, etc?).

I would think of it like this:

Level 0: Cannot LD at all
Level 1: Has had 1 LD
Level 2: Has 1 LD a month
Level 3: Has 1 LD a week
Level 4: Has 2+ LDs a week
Level 5: Can LD all he/she wants, but has no control
Level 6: Can LD all he/she wants, and can even tutor lower levels, but has no control.
Level 7: Can LD everynight, and can control them.
Level 8: LDs naturally everynight without trying, and has been for at least a Decade.
Level 9: Is a great LD sage tutor, can LD and control LDs every night, has been doing it for at least a decade, and has lots of potential.
*Level 9+: Can do everything a 9 can do, but sometimes might go be able to have Beyond Imagination Dreams.
Level 10: Has all the Criteria of a Level 9 dreamer, but has also grown the respect of his/her peers enough to become an admin/mod/DG of a Dream forum of over thousands of people that they can then distribute their knowledge on. (A Lost Soul)
*Level 10+: Has all of the characteristics of a Level 10 dreamer, but may do something beyond that at that point.

*Existance unknown, but these things I mention here are suppose to be like DSing. 

Sorry, I just had to put those in.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Well, personally I think of a rating scale to be more subjective and could be based more on the reliability of your control than just what you can control.  I mean, some people could be able to fly very easily while another person can make objects appear very easily.  This is just the scale I use and you can insert whatever you want inbetween.

*Pre-lucid Dream:*  A dream wherein you may exhibit some near-conscious control, but you are not aware that you are dreaming.  An example from my personal experiences is where once I said to myself, "Well, if I was dreaming then I would do _this_..." and I did.

*Low-level LD:*  You are aware that you are dreaming, but you are liable to lose lucidity quickly.  Very little to no control over the dream environment.

*Medium-level LD:*  A fairly stable LD, you are capable of controling many aspects of the dream, but not all.

*High-level LD:*  A highly-realistic LD comprising of lengthier period of lucidity and full control over the dream.

But that's just me.  Perhaps many of these can be combined together.

----------


## Gwendolyn

> _Originally posted by Amethyst Star_
> *Well, personally I think of a rating scale to be more subjective and could be based more on the reliability of your control than just what you can control.  I mean, some people could be able to fly very easily while another person can make objects appear very easily.  This is just the scale I use and you can insert whatever you want inbetween.
> 
> Pre-lucid Dream:  A dream wherein you may exhibit some near-conscious control, but you are not aware that you are dreaming.  An example from my personal experiences is where once I said to myself, "Well, if I was dreaming then I would do this..." and I did.
> 
> Low-level LD:  You are aware that you are dreaming, but you are liable to lose lucidity quickly.  Very little to no control over the dream environment.
> 
> Medium-level LD:  A fairly stable LD, you are capable of controling many aspects of the dream, but not all.
> 
> ...



I like this one. It's uncomplicated yet complex enough to cover multiple things.

----------


## Asclepius

It seems like we tie together degree of lucidity with degree of dream control.

An older discussion http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....7730&highlight=

----------


## Explode

I think the LD levels should be something you earn, and can't be taken away from you
For example, doing something in a dream, like a lucid task, or an advanced lucid task.
Having one LD every week, if you miss the LD for the week, you go down a level.

----------


## dudesuperior

I think it should be done not only what you are able to do, but also how often you are able to do the ability. 
You shouldn't necessarily be awarded the top rating for having full control just once, but if you are able to achieve it multiple times 'on purpose'- if you catch my drift.

----------


## Amethyst Star

From what I understood, the scale I use just pertains to a particular lucid dream, not a person's dreaming ability.  I mean, I only have an LD about once a month, even though I've learned a lot about them and enjoy giving advice.  Now to come up with a scale for a person's ability, such as the list from which you may choose in your profile, that would be a very subjective decision.

-Amé

----------


## Vex Kitten

You all gave me so many ideas that I wanted to somehow cram everything into one mutli purpose scale. But alas, due to my forgetfullness, I'd never be able to easily recall all the excellent info provided here. 

I have, however, spent the weekend trying to work out a rating scale that would work for me. (I think) I'll have to test if first, of course. Stealing ideas from the above provided information, here's what I came up with. A, hopefully, simple way to rate and keep a running record of LD awareness and/or control. Of course, I realize that certain aspects of different levels may happen concurrently in one dream. Still trying to figure a way to work around that. 


*Lucid Dream Ratings*

Level 1
Lucid but immediately awaken or have no dream control - loss of lucidity upon realization 

Level 2
Lucid but with very restricted dream control - lucidity lasts a few seconds to few minutes of the dream.

Level 3
Major dream control of self and the environment in the dream - lucidity lasts for half or more of the dream

Level 4
Level 3 control plus the ability to conjour dream characters and manipulate them - lucidity lasts for most of the dream

Level 5
Absolute godlike control from the beginning of the dream to the end - complete lucidity



Regarding Lucid Tasks
I also wanted to work the lucid tasks into this somehow, and simply decided upon a + system. It's merely placing the appropriate + rating after the Lucid Dream Rating.

*+    * (one + signifies the monthly basic lucid task was accomplished in said LD)
*++ *  (two +'s signifies that the monthly advanced lucid task was accomplished in said LD)
*+++* (three +'s signifies that both lucid tasks were achieved in the same LD)


*eg,* I post a LD, and after the title of that LD I write (( Level 4 ++))
Simply implies, at a glance, that my LD was a level 4 dream and in this dream I accomplished the advanced lucid task. 



*Lucid Ability*

I was wondering if keeping a weekly average of LD ratings might be useful. 
LA/W (lucid abitlity per week) = the average of all the lucid dream ratings from the previous week. 
This way, if one wanted, they could perhaps keep a chart to record their LA/W. It'd be a way to quickly see any significant increases or decreases in one's lucid dreaming abilities. 

Or, a variant on this, track LD ratings per month instead of per week.
LA/M (lucid ablility per month)

Either way, there'd be actual statistics to basically track a peron's lucid dream abilities or awareness. These statistics could be used as for one's own purposes or could be compared to the abilities of others for whatever reasons. 


Wow. That took longer to explain than I thought it would. As you can tell, I had quite the thoghtful weekend. Anyway, any advice or other ideas to improve upon this little work of madness that sprang forth from my mind? Too complicated? Not complicated enough? Just plain crazy? Any and all comments or advice would be greatly appreciated. 

And thanks to everyone for your previous imput. I wouldn't have put my brain to use this weekend if not for you all. 
 ::wink::

----------


## AnonymousTipster

Nice, like the scale and the ++ notation, certainly will prove very handy when people post about their lucids.
Undecided as to whether 5 levels is enough, because on one hand, if there are more levels, it allows the dreamer to see the progress he/she is making more readily. For instance, walking around for a few seconds, and being able to hold a conversation with someone for a minute would both be level 2, but I think the second once feels of a higher level. The advantage to having fewer levels is that it makes it easier to remember the scales, and should provide enough notation for giving a rough outline of how complex the dream was at a glance.

I'll wait to hear some other people's opinions before suggesting any changes though.

It may well be that the format gets corrupted anyway, and people start posting Level2.5+ and such.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Regarding the levels, I do agree that there should probably be more, but I chose to stick to 5 just to make it easier for my final few lingering braincells to remember.

And I still can't figure out how to rate a LD that includes various rating levels in one dream. I knew that would be a sticky issue to try work though. ~sigh~

I was hoping to get this sorted out soon so I could start keeping a more detailed log of my LD's. So please point out flaws or give any suggestions for changes. The system I devised was merely a rough draft, meant to ripped apart and reworked.

----------

